# Re-spooling 120 to 620



## BubbaBear (Sep 18, 2015)

Any suggestions, tricks or help anyone can offer on re-spooling 120 film to a 620 spool? Thanks.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 18, 2015)

This, or FPP sells respooled film sometimes.

How To Respool 120 Film Onto A 620 Spool - The Brownie Camera Page


----------



## BubbaBear (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the super fast answer.  And exactly what I needed.


----------



## timor (Sep 19, 2015)

You may have trouble with undoing the tape holding film to the paper backing and end up with  tear. I first respool the film to 620 spool instead of unrolling it loose and then back on second 620 spool. This way I avoid situation like in picture 14 of this manual.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 19, 2015)

Nail clippers Mod Film for use in super old cameras (620 film)


----------



## compur (Sep 23, 2015)

120 film spools can be trimmed to fit 620 cameras without re-spooling.

See:
Im new to this and have a kodak vigilant six-20 | Page 2 | Photography Forum

I use a pair of nippers to trim the spool flanges and a rotary tool to sand them down.


----------



## timor (Sep 23, 2015)

compur said:


> 120 film spools can be trimmed to fit 620 cameras without re-spooling.
> 
> See:
> Im new to this and have a kodak vigilant six-20 | Page 2 | Photography Forum
> ...


Not always it works. 120 spool has not only larger diameter, it has also ticker walls, they need to be sanded down. This requires sealing the edges if fillm to prevent any dust to get between spool wall and film. In many old 620 cameras the width of the spool chamber is too small to take 120 in their original lenght, not only diameter of side walls.


----------



## timor (Sep 23, 2015)

It is much simpler to respool to original 620 spool.


----------



## compur (Sep 23, 2015)

How about you do it your way and I'll do it mine?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 23, 2015)

Some 620 cameras might take the remodelled 120 better than others ?


----------



## timor (Sep 23, 2015)

compur said:


> How about you do it your way and I'll do it mine?


Noo problemo. I am not advising you, just pointing things to OP. And then your way is somewhat better in case no 620 spools. :=))


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 23, 2015)

I was told one time to make the 620 spool using a 120 spool, but in that case it was not a spool that had film on it.


----------



## smithdan (Sep 26, 2015)

I haven't had much success trying to make 120 spools fit 620.  Not only is the size different but the slotted holes in the spool ends are different too.  This causes the tailored spool to bind often enough to be a bother.  If you have a camera that takes 120 and has no shutter linked stuff on the film advance, first load it up and crank the entire roll across.  This makes the film and backing paper nice and snug.  Carefully remove then hand wind the film and paper back onto a 620 spool in total dark of course.  I start the paper in subdued light to get it on the spool straight for 3 - 4 turns then continue in the dark.  If you wind carefully and tuck the free end of the film smoothly along with the paper the film won't bunch up any more than 1 - 2 mm at the taped (frame 1) end, a small enough bump to not get hung up anywhere.  I had some old film around to practice on which was a help.  Goes without saying, guard those old spools carefully, expect they are available somewhere but...
Gotta love those oldies.


----------



## ImSoNegative (Oct 14, 2015)

I love respooling film for my medalist. Actually got pretty fast at it .  just get an empty 120 spool take your full spool and put it on the empty one THEN from that spool transfer it to the 620 spool after you do that a few times you will become a master at it 

Sent from my LGL33L using Tapatalk


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 21, 2015)

smithdan said:


> Goes without saying, guard those old spools carefully, expect they are available somewhere but...
> Gotta love those oldies.



You suspect correctly. 

620 Film | Film Photography Project 

You can buy just the spools (by the way, these are not junk, they are made in the USA and really good quality) or you can save yourself the PITA and just let Raso at FPP roll them for you and buy pre-rolled.


----------

